# Άσ'τα



## stelingo

What does the exclamation Άσ'τα mean? An example from my textbook:

-Τι έγινε; Βρήκες καινούριο διαμέρισμα:
-  Άσ'τα! Ακόμα ψάχνω.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Perseas

_Άσ' τα = Άσε τα= Άσε αυτά = Άφησε αυτά. (Leave/let them_)
This "άσ' τα" can be followed by "μην τα ρωτάς": Άσ' τα, μην τα ρωτάς". We use it as a sign of displeasure or when we feel uncomfortable to discuss an unpleasant subject.


----------



## stelingo

So perhaps 'don't ask' would be a good translation?


----------



## Perseas

"don't ask about it" translates "μην τα ρωτάς".


----------



## stelingo

Yes, but I'm trying to find an idiomatic equivalent of Άσ'τα! Maybe 'You must be joking'?


----------



## BrendaP

I'm wondering why your textbook would be using plural in this case...  Άσ'τα = "leave them". If it were singular, "ασ'το" = "leave it" it might make more sense to you.  I don't know if I'd call it idiomatic...it just means "leave it" in the sense of dropping the subject.  Just a thought


----------



## cougr

Also, _don't go there_.


----------



## Andrious

BrendaP said:


> I'm wondering why your textbook would be using plural in this case...


Probably cause it comes from "'άσ' τα (να πάνε)".


----------



## Αγγελος

"άσ' τα" is a very common idiomatic expression for "don't bother". It can be meant literally ("άσ' τα, μην ασχολείσαι", let somebody else take care of the matter), but can also mean, as Perseas indicated, "you don't really want to know". The connotation of hopelessness can be intensified by adding another suitable imperative, such as "άσ' τα, βράσ' τα" (more vulgar verbs can also be used).


----------



## Hlias89

I've found the same expression in my textbook..or at least, I guess so! It's written "άστα", is this the same thing? I've seen  "άστο" as well...


----------



## Andrious

Yes, it is.


----------



## Apollodoros

One of my favorite movies being Donnie Brasco, my choice for the best translation for άσ' τα/άσ' το would be: Forget about it!  It seems to fit in all contexts I can imagine too... 

Fuggedaboudit.


----------



## Bigglesthecat

...It's a fughese!   ; )
In the UK (in the south), there's an equivalent cockney expression, "leave it out!". In Australia, some say, "don't even go there!" It all depends what type of English you're using.  

My very limited understanding is that the "τα" really means 'all of that stuff' (ie, the subject matter) but if you use "το" this would refer to a specific physical item (ie, leave that thing). Is that correct?


----------



## Αγγελος

Bigglesthecat said:


> ...It's a fughese!   ; )
> My very limited understanding is that the "τα" really means 'all of that stuff' (ie, the subject matter) but if you use "το" this would refer to a specific physical item (ie, leave that thing). Is that correct?



Not necessarily. Ασ'τα _could _refer to several physical items
- Να φέρω μέσα τα ποτήρια; - Όχι, άσ'τα, θα τα φέρω εγώ αργότερα.

and άσ'το can refer to dropping the whole matter, as in a song of the 70s which started with "Ασ'το! Ασ'το να πάει, άσ'το!" and went on to say "You say you want to sit down and discuss it all, but there is no detailed accounting in matters of love."

But as a general expression of hopelessness, άσ'τα is definitely the usual form.
- Πώς πήγε η βραδυά;  - Ασ'τα, χάλια! (= - How was the evening? - Don't even ask, absolutely awful!)


----------



## Bigglesthecat

Or, in my case:
- How's your Greek coming along? -- Aσ'τα, χάλια!


----------



## goonhilly

stelingo said:


> What does the exclamation Άσ'τα mean? An example from my textbook:
> 
> -Τι έγινε; Βρήκες καινούριο διαμέρισμα:
> -  Άσ'τα! Ακόμα ψάχνω.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I am responding having only recently joined but I have seen a translation from a Dr Tofallis textbook that might fit the bill.....
Άστα αυτά Don't give me that! 
So it could be that it is shortened to Άσ´τα! .?...?


----------



## goonhilly

stelingo said:


> What does the exclamation Άσ'τα mean? An example from my textbook:
> 
> -Τι έγινε; Βρήκες καινούριο διαμέρισμα:
> -  Άσ'τα! Ακόμα ψάχνω.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Not sure if you using the book Ελληνικά B book or if you are still member but I would like to know if you got some other translations


----------



## irmar

goonhilly said:


> I am responding having only recently joined but I have seen a translation from a Dr Tofallis textbook that might fit the bill.....
> Άστα αυτά Don't give me that!
> So it could be that it is shortened to Άσ´τα! .?...?



No, in this case it has nothing to do with Άστα αυτά. It's exactly as Andrious said: 'Ασ 'τα να πάνε' = άσ' τα να πάνε στο διάολο. Meaning it's a desperate endeavour, with no success, a matter too painful to discuss.  
example: "How is the financial situation of your family in the past couple of years" - "Άσ 'τα".
Don't even mention it, Don't even ask, absolutely awful, so bad that I don't even want to talk about it.


----------



## alfie1888

- Τι έγινε; Βρήκες καινούριο διαμέρισμα; = - So, did you manage to find an apartment?
- Άσ' τα! Ακόμα ψάχνω. = - *sigh* Nope, I'm still looking.

As mentioned before, ας τα comes from άφησέ τα = leave them, with τα referring to πράγματα or "matters" (literally, "things") as it did in Classical Greek. I have most often found this is better rendered in English using "it" instead, though not always. 

Πώς τα πας;= How are you getting on (with *things*)? OR How is *it* going?
Τα έκανα θάλασσα. = I['ve] made a mess of *things* OR I messed (*it*) up.


----------



## goonhilly

irmar said:


> No, in this case it has nothing to do with Άστα αυτά. It's exactly as Andrious said: 'Ασ 'τα να πάνε' = άσ' τα να πάνε στο διάολο. Meaning it's a desperate endeavour, with no success, a matter too painful to discuss.
> example: "How is the financial situation of your family in the past couple of years" - "Άσ 'τα".
> Don't even mention it, Don't even ask, absolutely awful, so bad that I don't even want to talk about it.


Thanks for that update which as always appreciated!

I see that a little bit more of some helpful "text" is also quoted and that is great.


----------



## mysunrise

stelingo said:


> Yes, but I'm trying to find an idiomatic equivalent of Άσ'τα! Maybe 'You must be joking'?



No. This is not the meaning of the expression.

Let´s create some examples.

Imagine that yesterday I had a date with Helen. Today you, my good friend, have a drink with me on the local.

You: Hey, mysunrise, what happened yesterday with Helen? Everything ok?
I: (a bit disappointed) *Ασ'τα.* She left at once, when I asked her if she wanted to marry me.
You: Wow!
So, in this example, Άσ' τα means: *You´d better not know what happened with her. *(_but, attention, 99% I am going to tell you what had happened, as I did in the example_).
-------
Have this in mind:
*Ασ' τα* is often an *introductory expression*, expressing disappointment, failure, etc...
If in the previous dialogue take ασ'τα away, it seems like the game of question and answer. By saying ασ'τα, I give you an idea that things didn´t work.
-------
Also, we may use ασ'τα in various contexts, with the meaning of exaggeration, awe, etc.

You: What happened yesterday at Mary´s?
I: (very enthusiastic) Ασ'τα! Χαμός/Πανικός! She had invited the U2 band and we stayed all night drinking, singing and dancing. It was superb!
-------
You: Well, did you have a good time in Athens last week? (vacation)
I: *Ασ'τα!* Ήταν καταπληκτικά! We visited the Acropolis and it´s huge, awesome, whatever... I was very impressed. *Ασ'τα!* It´s a magnificent monument!
(enthusiasm, impressed...)
--------
You: Hey, why are you sad?
I: *Ασ'τα να πανε!* Yesterday, my dog died, I broke my leg, my house caught fire, my sister got ill and I lost my wallet, about 1000 pounds.... 
(that is, very disappointed....)

I hope I´ve helped you a little.
Greetings


----------

